# Ad Konings Aug 2nd Des Monies IA



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 2, 2005)

Hope this is ok to post here, would have posted it sooner but didn;t know i could,
seen a few others so figured I'd shoot the info out

August 2nd IAA Tropical Fish Swap meet 
In Des Moinse Iowa at the Blank Park Zoo,
Will have Ad Konings coming in, and will speak from 10:30am to 11:30am 
His talk is on the Feeding Behavior in Malawi Cichlids
Swap time 11:30am to 3:00pm
Raffle drawings during the swap meet include,
Ad Konings Books nd CDs,
IAA shirts,
Aquarium 75-110g "unsure of the size tell we hear differently" but most likely 75g or larger,

Ad Konings Books, CDs, Posters and DVDs will be available to buy during the swap and cllub meeting following the swap at 10% off the list prices.

Also with a paid admission, you can buy a 50% off ticket to get into the Zoo.

We have people coming from all surrounding states to attend and set up tables,
if you close, this is one you won't want to miss,
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x151 ... titled.jpg

Thanks and Hope to see you there,
IAA President
Larry L. Doub
aka: Mr Aquarium


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

You guys in the States are killing me with all these awesome conventions, talks, swap meets and general aquatic frenzy......

I have my greencard and I'm still considering moving over there, I have to be honest, these meets are one of the main drawing factors for me (is that bad :lol.

Well if anyone goes I hope it rains .

You lucky people.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 2, 2005)

Move to Iowa's East side if you come over the pond, 
 is a great time over here just hanging out with fish buddys.

I've only been in the club here since Nov 2006 think it was, 
I got out of running for anything tell last fed when they Nomanated and voted me in a Vice Pres.
then our darn Pres up and moves to Florida on me.....sheesh lol
Some of our members are also paid members of the ACA, GCCA, and who knows what other clubs.

The best thing for me was meeting some people here in this area, and getting help from a couple new friends at the time getting a cichlid tank put together,
that is what drew me to joining the club here, the people, was
nothing to do with the feebie fishes


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, blairo, you'd have to move to a 'hotspot' of activity or something. Cause i haven't seen even one event in my area.

Unless you are willing to drive for a day or 2.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 2, 2005)

King,

Why not start up a club where your at?
make up flyers, put add in the paper for a meeting open to 
people interested in fish keeping and interested in starting a club.

How most of them get started  just gotta take that first step over the soap box.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, I would like to. There is one at the local college but they seem inactive when I look at their website. They have maybe 3 event's a year. (just swap meets and things no big events like ACA or AD Konings)

So I guess yes there is something here, but it's nothing like *Mr Aquarium* speaks of. Being on the opposite side of Detroit in the state is tough because Detroit attracts events like a magnet, fish or otherwise. It's a 3 hour drive for me. 3 hours of driving is worth it for something huge but not for the normal monthly get together with fellow fish lovers.

I've often thought about making a monthly deal. Possibly somewhere people could come and trade buy and sell to me. Mainly cause I'm so fusterated with what is there for me. I called last weekend to all the stores I could think of and found noone who would offer me anything for any of my fish I wish to sell. Is the market so overstocked that noone wants anything?

Oops, hope I didn't get too off topic. Got on a rant I guess.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

:lol: Yeah, considering I'd actually fly out there to attend one, driving doesn't seem such a far out idea. Don't you have stupidly cheap internal flights? Surely there'd be a way of getting the fish back whilst you sit in luxury for an hour or so...

EDIT- Yeah, I wouldn't go monthly either with that sort of distance, but every two/three months it'd be worth the trip. Mind you I'm studying ichthyology so it's probably even more relevant, especially with such reputable speakers. You just don't get to meet those people face to face otherwise and for what I want to do that's pretty important.


----------

